# Just had to vent a little



## Little Boss (May 15, 2010)

So I just had to vent and maybe you guess could give me some ideas. So I was at the puppy park. I know you guys disagree with being there but my dog has never showed aggression to any dog and she really does enjoy going there. So anyways there is this other couple who has a pitbull there and they just got this little pup from someone who could not keep it. Let me tell you about these stupid people they wanted to bread there first pit 2 weeks ago and you can tell that these dogs were going to be used for drug money because all of them are missing there teeth. Thank god no one would bread with them. They live in a Hotel that the government pays for and at one point in time she was telling me how she didn't know where she was going to stay for a couple nights, and to top it all off she is pregnant. So now this new pup just got its ears cropped and they are infected and I know they don't have the money to take it to the vet. So I offered $400 straight up for this dog which I'm sure is totally not worth it but I cant see this pup not get help. Well she wont let him go because she is to "attracted" but I really know when he gets old she just wants to bread him with her other dog. So if you guys can tell me what can happened to this pup if he doesn't get to a vet so maybe I can convince her to give it to me, or just wish me luck.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

How do you know that this dog is going to be bred and used for drug money?
Because they have no teeth?! What kind of accusation is that?
Sorry,but there could be other reasons the dog lost it's teeth. Horrible that it has no teeth though~


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

I think she meant the people had no teeth.
But my concern is:
What business of yours is it what they spend their money on? I understand the point of the post, and I understand you being upset, but why do you have to go out of your way to mention that you THINK they're gonna use the money on drugs?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

X I think the people were missing teeth not the dog. And its breed, bread is something you eat. I am sorry but I think this post is stupid. First you are taking a pit bull to a dog park so you are obviously not pit bull owner of the year, 2 you are stereotyping people that because they dont have teeth they are crack heads and will use the money for drugs, maybe they plan to pay rent with the puppy money. 

You want advice? Dont take your dog to the dog park and mind your own business.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ooooooooooooh! The people have no teeth...

My grandma had no teeth,but she was just old. 

Learn from me. Don't accuse people on ground you can't prove.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok without being critical... Hun it doesn't matter if your dog would die for the puppy park she shouldn't be there... She could go for ten years and have no issues still shouldn't be there because one day some snotty couples lab or whatever will pick a fight with ur dog and ur dog, believe it or not, will finish the fight... That's what they do... And you could have one hundred witnesses to say itwas the other dogs fault and guess who is still gonna make the news as a vicious dog? Yep your dog...

As for the pup if you would pay 400 for the dog that it sounds like you don't need then why don't you offer to meet them at your vet and pay for the ear care ANC for her to be spayed... Then if they still say no at least you tried...


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Ok without being critical... Hun it doesn't matter if your dog would die for the puppy park she shouldn't be there... She could go for ten years and have no issues still shouldn't be there because one day some snotty couples lab or whatever will pick a fight with ur dog and ur dog, believe it or not, will finish the fight... That's what they do... And you could have one hundred witnesses to say itwas the other dogs fault and guess who is still gonna make the news as a vicious dog? Yep your dog...
> 
> As for the pup if you would pay 400 for the dog that it sounds like you don't need then why don't you offer to meet them at your vet and pay for the ear care ANC for her to be spayed... Then if they still say no at least you tried...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm not sure as to what would happen if the dogs ears aren't treated.Nothing good though.
You tried and that's all you can do.Good luck in trying to convince these people that they really can't handle the responsibility of a dog right now,let alone puppies.
And I think if you want to socialize or exercise your dog there are other ways of doing it besides going to a dog park.Like was already said,if anything happens then you will be to blame.Better to just go ahead and not risk it then go the live and learn route.With these dogs that's the wrong way to go.
Hope it didn't sound like I was bashing you (unlike others here).I try reasoning and talking to people first to try and help educate them instead of bashing and scaring them off.
Again good luck!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

gamer said:


> X I think the people were missing teeth not the dog. And its breed, bread is something you eat. I am sorry but I think this post is stupid. First you are taking a pit bull to a dog park so you are obviously not pit bull owner of the year, 2 you are stereotyping people that because they dont have teeth they are crack heads and will use the money for drugs, maybe they plan to pay rent with the puppy money.
> 
> You want advice? Dont take your dog to the dog park and mind your own business.


Also could be possible that they plan to buy teeth with the money.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Also could be possible that they plan to buy teeth with the money.


:rofl: Leave it to you to always make me crack up!


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> Also could be possible that they plan to buy teeth with the money.


A wise investment indeed! lol


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

dixieland said:


> I'm not sure as to what would happen if the dogs ears aren't treated.Nothing good though.
> You tried and that's all you can do.Good luck in trying to convince these people that they really can't handle the responsibility of a dog right now,let alone puppies.
> And I think if you want to socialize or exercise your dog there are other ways of doing it besides going to a dog park.Like was already said,if anything happens then you will be to blame.Better to just go ahead and not risk it then go the live and learn route.With these dogs that's the wrong way to go.
> Hope it didn't sound like I was bashing you (unlike others here).I try reasoning and talking to people first to try and help educate them instead of bashing and scaring them off.
> Again good luck!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Some people are just negative and hate on everything, some people are just bitter,like to argue and play devils advocate.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> I'm not sure as to what would happen if the dogs ears aren't treated.Nothing good though.
> You tried and that's all you can do.Good luck in trying to convince these people that they really can't handle the responsibility of a dog right now,let alone puppies.
> And I think if you want to socialize or exercise your dog there are other ways of doing it besides going to a dog park.Like was already said,if anything happens then you will be to blame.Better to just go ahead and not risk it then go the live and learn route.With these dogs that's the wrong way to go.
> Hope it didn't sound like I was bashing you (unlike others here).I try reasoning and talking to people first to try and help educate them instead of bashing and scaring them off.
> Again good luck!


^^^^^TIMES 10^^^^^


----------



## noodlesgranny (May 31, 2010)

hope u don't take offense at how some people reply to your post you will learn to take things people say with a grain of salt you should know how passionate pit bull owners are about their dogs and how they are trying to change the publics view of the pit. It wouldn't matter is your dog was being attacked by six dogs and he ends up hurting or killing one he will show up on the news "PIT BULL ATTACKS AND KILLS DOG"

hopefully if you see them again they will have gotten the dog looked at. I do have to agree though you shouldn't be taking your pit to a dog park my daughter-in-law has a few pits at her house they are never let out together even though some are siblings because even though they were raised together they don't always get along so she doesn't take any chances with any of them how old is your dog? Is it still a puppy?


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

To the original poster,
First of all if they are living in public housing, they do not need to own a pit bull, let alone be breeding them. That's the big problem in my area. Most of the dogs in the public housing are pit bulls, and are constantly running loose. Don't let these people on here upset you, because you probably struck a nerve with some of them!

Oh and by the way....if the lady looks like this
http://www.drugfree.org/Portal/DrugIssue/MethResources/faces/photo_8.html
or looks like she could be related to this one, she probably is on drugs.

I personally am getting tired of my tax money being used to buy dogfood for all the puppymillers. At least that's how it is in my area.

Yes, I know I am a Pr!ck.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Howardsperformancek9 said:


> To the original poster,
> First of all if they are living in public housing, they do not need to own a pit bull, let alone be breeding them. That's the big problem in my area. Most of the dogs in the public housing are pit bulls, and are constantly running loose. Don't let these people on here upset you, because you probably struck a nerve with some of them!
> 
> Oh and by the way....if the lady looks like this
> ...


nothing like making sense though.and it's meth that eats teeth.as with anyone who just fits the mold,don't shoot the messenger for identifying it.
it's like seein someone on the corner,ragged up,hat all cocky walkin with the pimp limp.
how how in the world ar you gonna tell me whether or not he's fuh reeal,or just A ****** poser?
I'd bet my gansta-est brim they was chilly willys lookin for the ice fix.
how do I know what they look like? 21 years ago they were me.I got clean.and the old sayin is,you spot it you got it,or had it.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wiiliam,
Well you got your act together.Congrats. That's the point. We all make mistakes, but people got to get it together at some point. Right?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I hope that no one on this forum is struggling with a drug problem you guys have done a great job at pulling out your holier than thou attitude to make yourselves feel better. So I guess you guys dont get upset when people steroetype pit bull owners right?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

gamer said:


> Well I hope that no one on this forum is struggling with a drug problem you guys have done a great job at pulling out your holier than thou attitude to make yourselves feel better. So I guess you guys dont get upset when people steroetype pit bull owners right?


No kidding......


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i bring my 9 month old ot the dog park at least once a week, and she has friends there that we see on a regualr basis. But what gets me aggrevated is that she goes with my girlfriends french bulldog, who has a temper. the other day a fat little boston terrier came to the gate, and started growling at all the dogs lined up, and charged teh fence pulling the woman walking it. All the dogs went nuts barkign running back and forth then my little pit, who was one of the smaller dogs there.( A couple shepards a boxer, weimeramer, and a ridgeback mix. ) came running over with a ball in her mouth, dropped it and worked her way to the front, and the woman goes oh thats a pitbull, thats y we dont come to the park. 

I felt like saying whose dog is gettign along with every dog in here and whose is causing the probelm u simple minded b*tch. That rele got me aggrevated. I hate stupid people, who blame their dogs problems on other people


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

_Let he without sin cast the first stone._

Sounds to me like you're passing judgment on these people before you truly know them. You're not aware of there situation or why they ended up where they are. Take me for instance, I'm 21 years old, I have stretched ears, tattoos, and own a pitbull. Would you instantly stereotype me as being a mischevious person? My cousin is 29 years old and just had all of her teeth removed because she's had problems with them her entire life and they all rotted. And she's no druggy. I agree that they shouldn't be breeding there dog, but you really should just mind your own, because you don't know the whole story.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mypitgia said:


> i bring my 9 month old ot the dog park at least once a week, and she has friends there that we see on a regualr basis. But what gets me aggrevated is that she goes with my girlfriends french bulldog, who has a temper. the other day a fat little boston terrier came to the gate, and started growling at all the dogs lined up, and charged teh fence pulling the woman walking it. All the dogs went nuts barkign running back and forth then my little pit, who was one of the smaller dogs there.( A couple shepards a boxer, weimeramer, and a ridgeback mix. ) came running over with a ball in her mouth, dropped it and worked her way to the front, and the woman goes oh thats a pitbull, thats y we dont come to the park.
> 
> I felt like saying whose dog is gettign along with every dog in here and whose is causing the probelm u simple minded b*tch. That rele got me aggrevated. I hate stupid people, who blame their dogs problems on other people


Did you really just say this on a pit bull forum???


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow @ this thread. *shakes head*


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Did you really just say this on a pit bull forum???


Whats wrong with what i said?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

mypitgia said:


> i bring my 9 month old ot the dog park at least once a week, and she has friends there that we see on a regualr basis. But what gets me aggrevated is that she goes with my girlfriends french bulldog, who has a temper. the other day a fat little boston terrier came to the gate, and started growling at all the dogs lined up, and charged teh fence pulling the woman walking it. All the dogs went nuts barkign running back and forth then my little pit, who was one of the smaller dogs there.( A couple shepards a boxer, weimeramer, and a ridgeback mix. ) came running over with a ball in her mouth, dropped it and worked her way to the front, and the woman goes oh thats a pitbull, thats y we dont come to the park.
> 
> I felt like saying whose dog is gettign along with every dog in here and whose is causing the probelm u simple minded b*tch. That rele got me aggrevated. I hate stupid people, who blame their dogs problems on other people


Pit bulls dont belong in dog parks and people need to watch their dogs and not let them gather at the entrance gate that is how fights start


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

its not a big dog park its prob 100 x 100 and she never leaves my sight, because im not going to be the one who ends up on the news saying how sweet my dog is. 

My point is that a woman who has an aggresive dog wlakign along side of the fence growling and barking makes a comment the second she sees my pit walking, not even paying attention to the dogs going back at hers, or her dog who is causing the commotion. Knowing that she wasnt even going to be coming into the park. Thats my point, usually she isnt the only pitbull there, and they all get along fine with responsible owners, which i consider my self. I watch over her every second she is there she runs aorund chases a ball, and plays with the other dogs. Everybody talks about socializing their dogs, but have a problem with dog parks, i dont get it.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Little Boss said:


> So I just had to vent and maybe you guess could give me some ideas. So I was at the puppy park. I know you guys disagree with being there but my dog has never showed aggression to any dog and she really does enjoy going there. So anyways there is this other couple who has a pitbull there and they just got this little pup from someone who could not keep it. Let me tell you about these stupid people they wanted to bread there first pit 2 weeks ago and you can tell that these dogs were going to be used for drug money because all of them are missing there teeth. Thank god no one would bread with them. They live in a Hotel that the government pays for and at one point in time she was telling me how she didn't know where she was going to stay for a couple nights, and to top it all off she is pregnant. So now this new pup just got its ears cropped and they are infected and I know they don't have the money to take it to the vet. So I offered $400 straight up for this dog which I'm sure is totally not worth it but I cant see this pup not get help. Well she wont let him go because she is to "attracted" but I really know when he gets old she just wants to bread him with her other dog. So if you guys can tell me what can happened to this pup if he doesn't get to a vet so maybe I can convince her to give it to me, or just wish me luck.


Ok...In an attempt to change my ways I will not be using the rep button on this one...lol...1st off...dog parks are never a good idea as everyone has already stated. 2nd you sure do know alot about these people...so you obviously portray yourself as a friend to them...then turn around and make a public post degrading them on things such as there financial situation or there teeth...shows alot about your character!!! 3rd you offered 400 straight up for the dog...cmon...(side note...YEAH RIGHT)...but say you did...these are meth heads who want to "bread" for money...they would jump on it!!! And since you felt so bad for the dog...why not do as someone else suggested and meet them at the vet and pay the bill!? As I read your post I try to tell myself not to pass judgement on you the way you have done with these people...but you really do come across a bit ignorant...I hope you stick around and open your mind a bit...

As to the others who commented about meth heads and government assistance buying peoples dog food...lol...jump off your soapbox...I pray that no one in your life ever falls into bad times...No I don't agree with drugs or whatever else...but who am I to pass judgement...

The End :roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mypitgia said:


> its not a big dog park its prob 50 x 50 and she never leaves my sight, because im not going to be the one who ends up on the news saying how sweet my dog is.
> 
> My point is that a woman who has an aggresive dog wlakign along side of the fence growling and barking makes a comment the second she sees my pit walking, not even paying attention to the dogs going back at hers, or her dog who is causing the commotion. Knowing that she wasnt even going to be coming into the park. Thats my point, usually she isnt the only pitbull there, and they all get along fine with responsible owners, which i consider my self. I watch over her every second she is there she runs aorund chases a ball, and plays with the other dogs. Everybody talks about socializing their dogs, but have a problem with dog parks, i dont get it.


I'm typing this to relay an informational learning experience, and it is for more members than just you 

Socializing and humanizing are two completely seperate things. Socializing is an appeasing word for the general public who deny their dogs the curtesy of being acknowledged for what they really are... dogs. Dogs are not little children and do not NEED any other playmates besides yourself which you'll probably find out as your pup gets older.

The correct term that *should* be used is desentizing especially with this breed. You can desentize by taking your dog to controlled enviornments such as a pet store, regular parks (where dogs must be on leash), public events, so on and so forth.

When you read about socialization on a pit bull or working dog forum you should always, always, always associate that word with the definition that I provided to you above.

Remember, your pup may not start the fight, but i guarantee he'll end it and just having the breed that you own or even resembling the breed is enough for the media to make a headliner.



Lone Star said:


> Ok...In an attempt to change my ways I will not be using the rep button on this one...lol...1st off...dog parks are never a good idea as everyone has already stated. 2nd you sure do know alot about these people...so you obviously portray yourself as a friend to them...then turn around and make a public post degrading them on things such as there financial situation or there teeth...shows alot about your character!!! 3rd you offered 400 straight up for the dog...cmon...(side note...YEAH RIGHT)...but say you did...these are meth heads who want to "bread" for money...they would jump on it!!! And since you felt so bad for the dog...why not do as someone else suggested and meet them at the vet and pay the bill!? As I read your post I try to tell myself not to pass judgement on you the way you have done with these people...but you really do come across a bit ignorant...I hope you stick around and open your mind a bit...
> 
> As to the others who commented about meth heads and government assistance buying peoples dog food...lol...jump off your soapbox...I pray that no one in your life ever falls into bad times...No I don't agree with drugs or whatever else...but who am I to pass judgement...
> 
> The End :roll:


You might not use the rep in this thread but i will


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Ok...In an attempt to change my ways I will not be using the rep button on this one...lol...1st off...dog parks are never a good idea as everyone has already stated. 2nd you sure do know alot about these people...so you obviously portray yourself as a friend to them...then turn around and make a public post degrading them on things such as there financial situation or there teeth...shows alot about your character!!! 3rd you offered 400 straight up for the dog...cmon...(side note...YEAH RIGHT)...but say you did...these are meth heads who want to "bread" for money...they would jump on it!!! And since you felt so bad for the dog...why not do as someone else suggested and meet them at the vet and pay the bill!? As I read your post I try to tell myself not to pass judgement on you the way you have done with these people...but you really do come across a bit ignorant...I hope you stick around and open your mind a bit...
> 
> As to the others who commented about meth heads and government assistance buying peoples dog food...lol...jump off your soapbox...I pray that no one in your life ever falls into bad times...No I don't agree with drugs or whatever else...but who am I to pass judgement...
> 
> The End :roll:


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Well said...


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

The meth link was something I posted to try to be funny, after the op mentioned the people looked like druggies. As far as judging by appearance, I don't. I have mutiple tattoos and look like thug sometimes, myself. 

I do have a problem of people on government assitance owning/breeding pit bulls, and people on drugs using their ebt cash to get a fix. These two things I do have a problem with. Dogs are a luxury, and should be taking care of at one's own expense.

I knew if i commented on this and said what I felt, I would get a reaction. I knew it would offend certain people but oh well, this is a discussion baord.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

mypitgia said:


> its not a big dog park its prob 100 x 100 and she never leaves my sight, because im not going to be the one who ends up on the news saying how sweet my dog is.
> 
> My point is that a woman who has an aggresive dog wlakign along side of the fence growling and barking makes a comment the second she sees my pit walking, not even paying attention to the dogs going back at hers, or her dog who is causing the commotion. Knowing that she wasnt even going to be coming into the park. Thats my point, usually she isnt the only pitbull there, and they all get along fine with responsible owners, which i consider my self. I watch over her every second she is there she runs aorund chases a ball, and plays with the other dogs. Everybody talks about socializing their dogs, but have a problem with dog parks, i dont get it.


Ok again I am going to try to be nice.... I have to be honest though I get tired of repeating myself...

You cannot possibly consider yourself a responsible owner if you have a "pit" at a dog park... Sorry but its the honest truth... 
No matter how good she is and she may never develop DA... I will tell you this lets just say that Boston Terrier decided to pick on your poor little pittie and lets say that your piitie decides she tired of the smaller dog and defends herself... Who do you think will be on the news with the big bad vicious dog? I will you a clue it wont be the owner with the 20 pound "field goal" dog... Yep its your dog they will be smearing this breed with...

And you will get along fine with all those owners until one day your dog decides that she doesnt like one of their dogs and you are being sued for vet bills and a dead dog possibly... Dog parks are a bad idea in general for the simplest reasons like the fact that many dog owners dont believe in immunizations to start.

My point here is not to be mean or ponce on you... But open yours eyes dear and realize what type of dog you have... You have only been here a short time... Try a little research and learning please... I think there is an entire like 20 page long thread on dog parks isnt there? Someone help me out here...


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> Ok...In an attempt to change my ways I will not be using the rep button on this one...lol...1st off...dog parks are never a good idea as everyone has already stated. 2nd you sure do know alot about these people...so you obviously portray yourself as a friend to them...then turn around and make a public post degrading them on things such as there financial situation or there teeth...shows alot about your character!!! 3rd you offered 400 straight up for the dog...cmon...(side note...YEAH RIGHT)...but say you did...these are meth heads who want to "bread" for money...they would jump on it!!! And since you felt so bad for the dog...why not do as someone else suggested and meet them at the vet and pay the bill!? As I read your post I try to tell myself not to pass judgement on you the way you have done with these people...but you really do come across a bit ignorant...I hope you stick around and open your mind a bit...
> 
> As to the others who commented about meth heads and government assistance buying peoples dog food...lol...jump off your soapbox...I pray that no one in your life ever falls into bad times...No I don't agree with drugs or whatever else...but who am I to pass judgement...
> 
> The End :roll:


:goodpost::goodpost:

THIS WAS MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY!!! if they where drug users after money from selling the pups they would jump on that 400 then go to CL pick up a free pittie pup that are a dime a dozen there and still having a breeding bitch AND $400


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

mypitgia said:


> its not a big dog park its prob 100 x 100 and she never leaves my sight, because im not going to be the one who ends up on the news saying how sweet my dog is.


Keep taking her to the dog park and you will be. She's 9 months old and is very much still a puppy. As everyone on here will tell you, she still has some temperamental changes to come. People please, keep your APBTs, Amstaffs, SBTs and Bullies out of dog parks.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree I would never let my pits at an off leash dog park with a bunch of other dogs to play with totally not worth the chance.... Ive been to a park maybe 2 times with Diesel and had him on leash the whole time there was no loose dogs running around but still I dont really see the point in going, other then that I'll go to a lake or river or go up towards the mountains and he likes that so much more anyways and I also really enjoy it..


----------

